# 2 Networks 2 Isps -How to connect for LAN



## yarasu (Jun 19, 2011)

We have hathway internet connection in one room and in second floor room (Friends) is reliance. We want to connect through LAN for our working needs. We already have cable line from 1st floor to second floor. I need some geek support.


Can any one solve my problem. I am not great networking user. Guide me to solve this issue. 



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4820&stc=1&d=1308494473


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 20, 2011)

U will need a cisco router and a tecnitian to do it for u


----------



## yarasu (Jul 7, 2011)

any one please help me.....................


----------



## khmadhu (Jul 7, 2011)

@yarasu to connect 2 LAN easily u need one L3 switch. and configure that.(this costs more)

if u want to have that setup with minimum cost then 
run a old machine with linux with minimum 2 NIC(ethernet) cards, and do a routing between them.

both method needs a good understanding of network basics, so do it with a computer expert.


----------

